# Snake (no, not your landlord!)



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

A light-hearted question for nature-lovers! I was taking doggy for walk and, on the edge of new-build and hills, I saw a snake about 2ft from the ground, on the face of a vertical wall. It was slim and only around 12" long (a guess as it wasn't straight) and disappeared by the time I had looked away and back again - it must have been alarmed (my hair was a bit of a mess). I think it was black, defintely dark, and it had either yellow or orange intermittent markings along its back. I can't find pictures of all Spanish snakes on the internet, only the dangerous ones, and wondered if anyone knows which species it could be. I expect it's common but I was thrilled as I've only been here 5 weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Not sure what this snake is but there is an excellent website for Iberian wildlife. I cannot post the web link yet as I haven't posted enough yet. But it is www dot iberianature dot com. Maybe your snake is on there....


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for that but that is the site I checked and it doesn't have photos and descriptions of all snakes. I expect it needs an expert to identify it.

Ros


----------

